

Google Maps gains weather layer with forecasts - drungli
http://www.zdnet.co.uk/blogs/communication-breakdown-10000030/google-maps-gains-weather-layer-with-forecasts-10024157/

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions of this topic include:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2900450> (google.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899913> (googleblog.blogspot.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899895> (google.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899641> (google-latlong.blogspot.com)

The last of these has the discussion.

~~~
drungli
oops...my mistake!

------
nodata
Weather forecasts in my _calendar_ would be very useful.

~~~
shangaslammi
That has been possible for a long time in Google Calendar:
[http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=...](http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=48494)

~~~
nodata
Unfortunately that only works for a static location, and not in the mobile
calendar.

I'm looking for weather information for where my appointments show I will be.

